# Re: Healing Touch - A Small Town Romance for only $0.99/£0.72



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi everyone. I am still really new to all of this so my post may not have all the bells and whistles just yet.

I’ve recently self published a novella called Healing Touch. It is a sweet romance with chick lit flair. (Plus a handsome doctor and an adorable toddler.) 

This has all been so exciting. I love getting reader feedback and I have some great comments posted on Smashwords. No comments yet on Amazon but I hope that changes soon.

The best compliment I’ve received was from one of my older sisters (I have five older sisters - want one?  ) She said she loved my story and she was very impressed with my work. For those of you out there that are little sisters you will know why this was such a big deal. 

I look forward to hanging out on the forum and getting to know all of you.

Take care and Happy Holidays!

Jenna


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Book sounds good, love the cover and congrats on the big sister kind words. I know all about big sisters. 

Here's an image link for your book in case anyone doesn't catch your link in your signature (I almost didn't) and the cover is too cute not to image link to.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for placing the image! I'll figure this out sooner or later.  

I agree the cover is very cute. A coworker of mine did it for me and I just love it. 

Thanks again.

Jenna


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

Can you tell me how many pages there are in the book?


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Sure - The pdf is 51 pages. I have Kindle for the iPhone and it has 1332 pages.  (YIKES!)

Yes, I do a lot of page turning when I read on my phone.

 

I don't have a Kindle (it's on my mother's day wish list) so I don't know the number of pages on there. 

Jenna


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Welcome Jenna--

Download the Kindle for the PC (free app from amazon) and you can check the number of locations and other info.  Although mainly people are curious to find out if they are getting a short story, a novella or a full book.  At 51 PDF pages...I'm guessing you're in the novella or short novel range!

There's no "standard" but short stories are usually under 10k words (some say to 15k), novellas range up to 45k or 55k--but the upper end is where you start getting another gray area--anything in 45 to 55k would probably be referred to as a short novel.  Anything over 100k is a Very Long Novel.  

Welcome to the boards, great to see you here!!!

Maria


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes - novella is a good description. The word count just over 23,000.

Readers don't really care about word count. That means more to us writers.   

I will download that app to my PC. Thanks for the hint. 

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Ahhh - funny, you edited your post as I was posting mine.
Funny we both brought up word count.
Maybe it's a novelette? 

Jenna


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Novella sounds about right.  I think you'll find that some readers are focusing in more on word count these day--because page numbers aren't so obvious and there is no book to "heft" in their hand.  There's been a number of discussions on wordcount/pagecount versus price.  Some readers care, others don't--but ALL seem to want to know an approximation of "knowing what I'm paying for!"  You might see if you can find some of those threads via a search if you're interested in that discussion.

It's just a change in the delivery that causes some questions, I think. 



Maria


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes I will look for the word count discussions to determine if I priced my story appropriately.

Thanks for all the info!

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I've been playing with my signature and so far have been able to insert a picture and a link - but not a picture that is a link. Ha ha.

I'll figure this out sooner or later.

There must have been a lot of people playing with their new Kindles on Christmas day because it was an active sales day for me. I can't wait to get some reviews. 

Jenna


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> I've been playing with my signature and so far have been able to insert a picture and a link - but not a picture that is a link. Ha ha.


You need to nest the code together.... I will do it for you, and you can copy it from your profile.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh my gosh - thank you so much!

When I started writing someone should have told me I also need to learn a little code.  

It looks great!

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> You need to nest the code together.... I will do it for you, and you can copy it from your profile.


Is there a way to make the sig picture a little smaller? It looks a little "look at me- I'm super special" now.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> Is there a way to make the sig picture a little smaller? It looks a little "look at me- I'm super special" now.


I'm assuming you already know how to edit your profile, so go there, you should see a tag like this [ img ] without the spaces. You need to add a width to it like this [ img width=100 ] or whatever size works for you. (The space between img width needs to be there.)


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I did it! Thank you so much!

Everyone is so nice and helpful on these forums.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I look forward to reading


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks Misty. I hope you like it.

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Based on the fact that other indie authors have priced their novels at $0.99 I decided to bring my novella Healing Touch down to that price as well.

I think it is a great read no matter what you pay for it.   If you've paid $1.75 let me know and I'll send you a free copy of my next release. I just can't promise WHEN that will be. Ha Ha

I'd love some ratings or reviews. So if you like contemporary romance, chick lit type stories I invite you to read Healing Touch. 

Actually - if anyone could help me pick a genre that would be great. I've heard: sweet romance, chick lit, mom lit, etc. etc. Hmm - what should I call it? 

Jenna


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

just purchased


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> just purchased


Oh yay! I hope you enjoy it.

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I've started a thread on the Amazon Kindle forum titled "Kindle books for 99 cents"

I went a little nuts hunting for and tagging books. The list is up to around 75 titles. I tried not to include ones that were introductory priced.

Here's the list so far. If you want your title added just tag it '99 cents'

http://www.amazon.com/tag/99%20cents/products/ref=tag_tdp_ptcn_istp

Jenna


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I think it's a really wonderful idea, Jenna and even though all my Kindle versions are $1 I will be sure to check the list out to help with tagging.


----------



## kncjm (Dec 24, 2009)

Just purchased.   I can't wait to read it!!!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> I think it's a really wonderful idea, Jenna and even though all my Kindle versions are $1 I will be sure to check the list out to help with tagging.


Thanks! Do you think it would be worth it to start a 'one dollar' tag? I'm not sure how many authors have their books at $1?

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

kncjm said:


> Just purchased.  I can't wait to read it!!!


Thank you so much. My favorite character is Cody. He was so much fun to write. 

Jenna


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, Jenna.  That was a great idea.  I bought yours at $1.75 and can't wait to read it.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

luvkin said:


> Thanks, Jenna. That was a great idea. I bought yours at $1.75 and can't wait to read it.


I hope you enjoy it.

Sorry about the price change. I'll let you know when my next story is released and give you a deal on it. 

Jenna


----------



## luvkin (Sep 25, 2009)

No need, Jenna! I'm happy with the price I paid.  I have to organize my list of TBRs to put it high up there.


----------



## Solarraven (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm presuming that  this has nothing whatsover to do with the energy healing Modality called Healing Touch( R) I know that the founders  freak if you use that term for any other energy modality or massage modality but it won't be a problem  as a book title.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Solarraven said:


> I'm presuming that this has nothing whatsover to do with the energy healing Modality called Healing Touch( R) I know that the founders freak if you use that term for any other energy modality or massage modality but it won't be a problem as a book title.


Nope - It's a love story involving a doctor and an older woman. I did run across the massage technique in some Google searches. I think there is an accupuncture technique as well associated with animals. Not sure.

So far no 'cease and desist' notice. 

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

luvkin said:


> No need, Jenna! I'm happy with the price I paid. I have to organize my list of TBRs to put it high up there.


Thanks for the bump higher up in the list Luvkin! 

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I've gotten a handful of reviews on Healing Touch through Smashwords, Goodreads and one on Amazon. Yesterday I think I received the best comment yet. It seriously made my day. Here is a piece of it:

"Jenna - I went and looked for more books that you had written as I wanted to read them all - "

This person was unable to find any more books because I don't have any. BUT she wants to read all my work. That was so amazing to me and felt so good to hear.

As a new writer I often question my work, wonder if the storyline has been done to death, tell myself everyone will hate it, but hearing wonderful comments like this make me want to write more. 

Making a few dollars on a story is nice but what really drives me is knowing that I've brought enjoyment to a reader. That is better than a million dollars for me.

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Many people have described Healing Touch as a delightful quick read. It is roughly 23,000 words - about 5 chapters.

If you are looking for an enjoyable story to read between errands or while you're waiting for your daughter to finish dance class - I suggest you pick up Healing Touch. 

I'd love to know what you think once done. 

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I've decided to get brave and post my photo to my author bio page on Amazon.

Eeeekkkkk!!! http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B0033D2I8S

I'm very thankful to those that have already bought my story. It's so encouraging to see the positive reviews thus far. I *almost * broke into the top 2000 in sales rank last night. Healing Touch peaked at 2170. wow!


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just wanted to say that I finally got around to reading this last night and I loved it! I didn't want it to end.

I would love to read more from you in the future.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

MLPMom said:


> I just wanted to say that I finally got around to reading this last night and I loved it! I didn't want it to end.
> 
> I would love to read more from you in the future.


Oh wow - I can't tell you how good it makes me feel to get feedback from readers. You have inspired me to work on my next title with a smile on my face!!

Thank you so much
Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I've updated the description area of Healing Touch. I'd love for you to visit the page and let me know what you think.

http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Touch-ebook/dp/B0030ZRN5M

Thanks!!

Jenna


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

hope to read this today


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

mistyd107 said:


> hope to read this today


Oh thank you. Let me know what you think!

I recently had it reviewed on a website called Authors by Authors: http://authorsbyauthors.blogspot.com/2010/01/author-wendy-vanhatten-reviews-healing.html?zx=3bd46b5ac56078a3

When I clicked on it I was really nervous but she had good things to say.

Whew!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

There are a little less than six hours left in this month. I wanted to take this opportunity to say thank you to all the readers who tried my sweet romance novella Healing Touch. It means a lot to me that you took the time to read this story.

I also want to say thank you to the other authors on Kindleboards and Amazon. I've learned so much from you and your titles are being aded to my TBR pile.

Here's to a great year everyone!!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I assume a lot of people are stuck in their houses due to the incredible amount of snow falling across the country. My sales have been brisk and the reviews remain good.

I invite you to check out this romance novella: http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Touch-ebook/dp/B0030ZRN5M

One reader said: 
"This book really captures the small town atmosphere...where everyone in town is connected...and fast to gossip. It touches on a serious subject matter, but in a light hearted way. Healing Touch is an easy read, very entertaining, the story kept me engaged and I didn't want it to end. I look forward to more books from this author!" ~ A. Kroyer

Thanks!!


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

I bought Healing Touch today. I'm looking forward to reading it...but I have to finish A Scattered Life, first. 

~Donna~


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I read Healing Touch. Well-written, cute story. I enjoyed it. The doctor was delicious!


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

There's nothing more appealing than a delicious doctor!  

~Donna~


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi Ginny and Donna - thanks for checking out my story. Sorry I haven't responded to your posts. The "notify me" function is not working for me for some reason.

Hmm - weird.

I like yummy doctors and cute toddlers.  

Here is a review from P. Cottrell ~

Five stars awarded
"...Take the time to read this short story; I think you'll enjoy it, and it was a lovely break from some of the more intense reading we all tend to do when we're addicted to our Kindles."

Thanks!!!

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi all you snowed in people!! And those that aren't. I'd like to invite you to check out my romance novella Healing Touch.

http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Touch-ebook/dp/B0030ZRN5M

I'd love a few more reviews. If you read it please leave a comment - that would be fan-tab-u-lous!!

Jenna

*** I also have a listmania of free or cheap Kindle romance titles. See the link on my signature. I try to update it every few days. ***


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I recently received a nice four star review for my romance novella Healing Touch.

"This was an enjoyable story that didn't take too long to read. If you're looking for some light reading and warm feelings, this is the book."
~ D. Lockwood

A feel good romance - that is what I was going for. Thanks D.!!

Jenna Anderson
http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Touch-ebook/dp/B0030ZRN5M


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi everyone - I hope you will consider checking out my novella Healing Touch. It is a nice light read.

Thank you.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Loved, loved, loved this book.
> 
> Jenna, please give us more.


Ahhhhh - Thanks Cobbie. I have a few ideas for similar stories. Now I just need to write them.



Jenna


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Jenna, I'm halfway through your story.  Love the characters!

~Donna~


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

DonnaFaz said:


> Jenna, I'm halfway through your story. Love the characters!
> 
> ~Donna~


Thanks Donna!! Isn't Cody cute. I loved writing him.

I just bought your title. I have quite the pile of TBR but I'll let you know when I get to it.

I need a three week vacation at the cabin to catch up with all these books I've bought!

Jenna


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Cody was a cutie, that's for sure!

I finished your story...and Tweeted about it, offering a link so everyone I know can snap it up.  

~Donna~


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks Donna - I'm glad you liked it. 

I don't understand Twitter at all. I think I will stick to my blog. I am tech-challenged and it drives my IT husband nuts.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Just a gentle nudge to bump this thread up.

I received a nice four star review for my romance novella Healing Touch.

"This was an enjoyable story that didn't take too long to read. If you're looking for some light reading and warm feelings, this is the book."
~ D. Lockwood

A feel good romance - that is what I was going for. Thanks D.!!

Jenna Anderson
http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Touch-ebook/dp/B0030ZRN5M


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Jenna, thanks for the 99 cents tagging idea.  I had not put that one on Baling!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Jenna, thanks for the 99 cents tagging idea. I had not put that one on Baling!


I think tagging is helpful... I think.  I'm not a marketing expert.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

If you are looking for a easy, quick story I encourage you to check out my novella Healing Touch.

I'd call it feel good mom-lit.

Enjoy.

http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Touch-ebook/dp/B0030ZRN5M


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

Jenna,

I picked up Healing Touch a few days ago.  I can't tell when I'll read it because I have a few of them on my Kindle, but I'm definitely looking forward to it.  And thanks for including my book on your list.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Maria Hooley said:


> Jenna,
> 
> I picked up Healing Touch a few days ago. I can't tell when I'll read it because I have a few of them on my Kindle, but I'm definitely looking forward to it. And thanks for including my book on your list.


Thanks Maria. I hope you like it. - and no problem about putting your book on my "Free or Cheap Kindle Romance" Listmania. I try to switch them around from time to time. There are soooooo many free books right now I'm having a hard time keeping up.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/richpub/listmania/fullview/R1445AC1UQQ3AJ/ref=cm_pdp_lm_title_1


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Romance for $0.99!!

A five star review for Healing Touch from P. Cottrell

"...Take the time to read this short story; I think you'll enjoy it, and it was a lovely break from some of the more intense reading we all tend to do when we're addicted to our Kindles."

Jenna Anderson
Healing Touch - a small town romance

http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Touch-ebook/dp/B0030ZRN5M


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

Jenna, I FINALLY got around to reviewing Healing Touch.  I'm sorry that it took me so long.

~Donna~


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

DonnaFaz said:


> Jenna, I FINALLY got around to reviewing Healing Touch. I'm sorry that it took me so long.
> 
> ~Donna~


Thanks Donna - very nice review. Thank you for taking the time to write it. 
Sorry it took me a while to respond to your post.  Work has been CRAZY BUSY. Or maybe I'm just crazy. ha ha 

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Romance for $0.99!!

A five star review for Healing Touch from P. Cottrell

"...Take the time to read this short story; I think you'll enjoy it, and it was a lovely break from some of the more intense reading we all tend to do when we're addicted to our Kindles."

Jenna Anderson
Healing Touch - a small town romance

http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Touch-ebook/dp/B0030ZRN5M


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Giving my thread a little bump-a-roo



Happy Friday!!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I read Healing Touch. It was a very nice book. Enjoyable. I could relate to the characters. They were real. Story was cute. Keep up with your writing!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks Ginny!  I hope to be able to write more this summer.

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Happy Friday Everyone!! Just bumping my title up a bit.

Check out my new K2 skin on the left. My 11 year old son bought it for me - ha ha

Jenna


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

I think the skin is just a tad on the scary side.  LOL

~Donna~


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

DonnaFaz said:


> I think the skin is just a tad on the scary side. LOL
> 
> ~Donna~


One of the guys on here said the creepy skin is going to eat the cute book cover.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Jenna

Just wanted to say hello. Donna mentioned your name, and not long after I noticed your thread here. Your book looks adorable! I will definitely have to read the sample, then purchase the book. 

I have no doubt I will enjoy it from the lovely reviews mentioned.

Congrats on your new Twitter account. I don't have one yet, nor am I on Facebook, but everyone keeps telling me I need to do it. I keep sort of ignoring invitations to join, but I probably will eventually. Right now I can barely find time to write, and that's what I love to do most!!

Wishing you the best of luck with your book(s).

Nancy


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Nancy - nice to meet you. Facebook and Twitter are evil devices that suck you into a black time sucking hole. Avoid it if you can - ha ha

Cobbie - you're so nice. You need to sit by my side and hit me over the head every time I switch over to KB, FB or Twitter.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

JennaAnderson said:


> Nancy - nice to meet you. Facebook and Twitter are evil devices that suck you into a black time sucking hole. Avoid it if you can - ha ha


Exactly what I suspected. 

Nancy


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Since I can't be with you....


Maybe we can try and find a programmer to tweak that smiley to shoot a little zap through my keyboard every time I click over to FB or Twitter. Not KB - we like it here too much.

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi everyone - just giving my thread a bumpy poo.  

I just finished another book on my Kindle and feel a little thrill because I can look through my options of what to read NEXT. 

Off to look at my options... something similar to The Enchanted April sounds good. 

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Light romance novella = beach read??

I am very lucky to live in Minnesota. We have lots of beaches. I tend to not head to the sand but instead grab a chair at the end of a dock or on a pontoon.

So I'm not sure if I think of my romance novella as a beach read. Maybe I'll call it a "On the boat with an adult beverage" book.

Let's check the Urban Dictionary and see what definition they give for a beach book:

"The beach book is easily digestible, designed to be guzzled down from a cramped airline seat or reclining poolside chair. Comforting, happy endings are assured; every couple who ought to end up walking into the sunset together does (although the best of the genre have you doubting that destiny in the middle chapters.) They're not the novels you proudly display on your shelves so that guests may marvel at your intellectual prowess, but frankly, it's too hot out for Tolstoy." - Kim Rollins http://www.urbandictionary.com/

Ok - yep, Healing Touch fits the bill.

Enjoy - http://tinyurl.com/HTouch

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

My romance novella is currently #46 in the Kindle Store > Kindle Books > Humor category.
Did I think it would show up there.... no. I feel it is a fun beach read with a sassy mom, cute toddler, and handsome doctor.
Ha ha - it's also under > Books > Romance > Anthologies. It's not a DTB or anthology. 

Oh well - Healing Touch is on sale for $ .79!! wow.

http://tinyurl.com/HTouch

Jenna Anderson


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

We're having a heat wave!!!

Curl up with your AC and grab a copy of my ebook Healing Touch.



http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Touch-ebook/dp/B0030ZRN5M

Jenna


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Did I ever post the link of my review here? If not, here it is.

http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Touch-ebook/product-reviews/B0030ZRN5M/ref=cm_cr_dp_all_helpful?ie=UTF8&coliid=&showViewpoints=1&colid=&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I also posted a review at Amazon. If you are wanting a short, but sweet read, you could do far worse than buying this book. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Sorry I didn't reply sooner. THANK you so much for the great reviews. So nice of you!

I'm not sure why, but Amazon changed the discount on this novella from 20% to 10% off. ?? 

Oh well - it still costs less than a gas station cup of coffee.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Hi Jenna, your book looks like a fun read. I tagged your book and downloaded it--great price, by the way . 


Sandy


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Sandra Edwards said:


> Hi Jenna, your book looks like a fun read. I tagged your book and downloaded it--great price, by the way .
> 
> Sandy


Thanks Sandy!

$0.89 - wow. I think candy bars are more than that.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Cough Cough - I'm dusting the cobwebs off this thread.  

I hope you are all doing great!! Welcome to the new members!

My novella, Healing Touch, was recently described as a 'good bubble bath read'

HA! I'll take that.

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Good morning everyone! Happy Saturday! Well, it's Saturday morning where I am.

Here is a five star review by L. Fries:

Healing Touch by Jenna Anderson is a cute, engaging, and touching love story about a woman who really doesn't want to fall in love. The characters are quite likable. Tracy is a smart, sassy woman that's been burned. Jeremy is the young, good-looking and very persistent doctor that wants to get to know her better. The little boy, Cody, is written perfectly. He's adorable, and acts and talks like a real toddler should. Overall, it's a very enjoyable, if short, read that I'd highly recommend.

Buy links:
Amazon http://tinyurl.com/HTouch 
Amazon UK http://tinyurl.com/HTouch-UK 
Barnes & Noble (Nook) http://tinyurl.com/NHTouch

Enjoy!!
Thank you to those of you that have already purchased this novella. I'm actually working on some new things. I hope the muse stays with me.

Jenna


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Jenna,
I don't remember if I ever told you how much I enjoyed Healing Touch.  I wrote a review, but that was several months ago.  Anyway, I really loved the characters.

Donna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks Donna! I appreciate it. I've been contemplating a rewrite for Healing Touch - not sure though.

Here are a bunch of buy links -

Amazon - http://tinyurl.com/HTouch 
Amazon UK - http://tinyurl.com/HTouch-UK 
Nook - http://tinyurl.com/NHTouch 
Kobo - http://tinyurl.com/KHTouch


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

I think you should definitely rewrite it to make it a full length novel.  I wasn't ready to let go of the characters when it ended.  I would love to read a longer version.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

I haven't read it yet, but I just found it on Goodreads, and added it to my "to-read" list.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks Shelly and Donna - I'm not sure I have enough to make it a full novel but I'd like to clear up a couple of the main criticisms of the storyline. I know it's weird to put the negative aspects of this novella in a promo thread. But I'm a new author and definitely appreciate the feedback *AND* know I have plenty of room for improvement. Thank you to everyone who has given me pointers on making Healing Touch better.

The things I would fix: 1. Dig into Dr. Nelson's personality more so the reader can know him better and learn why he loves Tracy. 2. Expand on her health issue more. They are downplayed a bit too much now. 3. The main thing I would do is change the ending. For those of you that read it - I'd change everything that happens after the bar scene. I wrapped things up too fast and it was not a good way to end the book. I do have something in mind that would hopefully fix this.

But here's the completely WACKED reason why I haven't rewritten it yet. I don't want to p*ss off the people who already bought it. If I take it down, fix it and then load it again I fear people will think, "Oh sure, now you fix it. I bought the crappy version. Thanks a lot." So I do nothing and more and more people buy the crappy version.

I need therapy. Lots and lots of therapy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It's fine the way it is. Time to let go of Healing Touch and write something new.

I was really ticked off at JKR when she said that she was going to rewrite the entire Potter series because there were things she wanted to change.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I suppose it's one thing to fix typos or spelling but a whole other thing to redo a large chunk of it. 

JKR talked about redoing the Harry Potter series?! Why doesn't she start a new world and characters? 

Daniel Radcliff and Emma Watson are too old to redo the movies. ha ha


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JennaAnderson said:


> I suppose it's one thing to fix typos or spelling but a whole other thing to redo a large chunk of it.


It won't be the same book and it won't be you. If you feel you could have done better, and don't we all, then just do better in the next one.



> JKR talked about redoing the Harry Potter series?! Why doesn't she start a new world and characters?
> 
> Daniel Radcliff and Emma Watson are too old to redo the movies. ha ha


We may have heard the last of JKR as an author. She SAYS she's going to do an encyclopedia but it'll take five years. It's been three years since DH and not a whisper out of her about anything.

I bet at some point they'll remake the movies. The new Harry, Ron and Hermione are probably being born right now.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks Margaret. Your advice makes complete sense. It's staying as is. 

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I am only 47 Amazon sales away from a milestone!! Yippee - this is so exciting.

Healing Touch - $0.89 - http://tinyurl.com/HTouch

A light romance novella. I hope you will check it out.

Jenna


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Great news Jenna:  but, please remember:  7 days between back-to-back posts.

Thanks. 

(and you're welcome for the 'moderator bump'  )


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi peeps - Are you a member of Goodreads?

I am in the process of cleaning up some typos found in Healing Touch. Readers deserve a well edited ebook!

So - here's my offer. Add Healing Touch to your Goodreads "To Read" folder and when the new edition comes out I will send you a Smashwords coupon to download it for free. It's easy to send a Smashwords title to your Kindle, computer, or other ereader.

My guess is I will send out the coupon in the next couple weeks. (early Oct)

If you already bought it just shoot me a message and I will also send you the coupon.

Sorry for the quality issues in the first release. I'm having a few sets of eyes proof it for me.

So far there are about 75 people who've added it.

Here's the Goodreads link for Healing Touch: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/7089856.Healing_Touch


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's a reminder on my give away offer:

Add Healing Touch to your Goodreads "To Read" folder and when the revised edition is uploaded I will send you a Smashwords coupon to download it for free. It's easy to send a Smashwords title to your Kindle, computer, or other ereader.

My guess is I will send out the coupon by the end of next week.

If you already bought it just shoot me a message and I will also send you the coupon.

Sorry for the quality issues in the first release. I'm having a few sets of eyes proof it for me.

So far there are 92 people who've added it and they will all get the coupon. All.

Here's the Goodreads link for Healing Touch: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/7089856.Healing_Touch

Have a great night everyone.

(Go Twins!!!)


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

SO glad to see you having this re-edited. It really was a sweet little story. Yippee!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

CandyTX said:


> SO glad to see you having this re-edited. It really was a sweet little story. Yippee!


Thanks Candy - I'll have it looking spiffy soon!

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

*Hello - I'm giving my thread a little bump. I want to let everyone know that the newly edited version is ready.

If you've added it to your Goodreads list and I didn't send you the coupon for a free download, just send me a private message.

Thank you

Jenna*


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who bought Healing Touch. 
It's currently ranked #75 in - - Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Romance > Contemporary. Amazing and exciting!! 

If you haven't checked it out please do and while you're there please take a peek at my author page. The black and white photo is of my mom and was taken in the mid 1940's. I think she looks like a moviestar. 

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Cherryville, Iowa is a fictitious location I created for my story but it's very real in my mind.

I grew up in a small town. Everyone knew my business and there was no way to keep a secret. My identity was based on those around me. I was always introduced as "This is (___so and so's____) younger sister." OR "This is Joe's daughter." Pssst, My name is Jenna.



60% of the town ended up downtown at the bars the night before Thanksgiving. Young 'kids' hung out at one place, older drinkers went up the street. Every dead animal hanging from the walls had a story behind it. In fact, my friend Kathy had a scary experience in high school when she hit a doe with her Ford Fiesta. That doe was pregnant with twin fawns. Sad, all the deer died. The Fiesta didn't fare well either. A couple years later, when we were legal drinking age, we were finally able to see the case housing the cute taxidermy baby deer.

Ahhhh memories.

Healing Touch is a romance/chick lit tale set in a typical small town. Check it out. I hope you enjoy it.

http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Touch-ebook/dp/B0030ZRN5M


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I just added up my units sold through Amazon and was surprised (and thrilled) to see I've passed 3000 sales.

Thank you readers.

Thank you friends.

Thank you everyone.

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

*Healing Touch ~* 

_Divorced mother of one, Tracy Campbell is trying her best to stay out of small town gossip. A mysterious lump on her throat is making it hard. Handsome Dr. Jeremy Nelson is making it harder._

I've recently had a spike in sales on the Amazon UK site. Thank you everyone who has given my novella a try.

Happy reading everyone!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

*Merry Christmas everyone!!   *

*And a Happy New Year. *

~ Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I'd like to send out a very heartfelt "Thank you!!" to all the Amazon UK people out there that have given Healing Touch a chance.

This has been a wonderful 2011 so far and it's only day two!! 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Healing-Touch/dp/B0030ZRN5M/

~ Jenna


----------



## Ruth Harris (Dec 26, 2010)

I love your cover!  A lot of women would even go so far as to say a teddy bear beats a "handsome doctor"  any day!  (jk--or am I?)  LOL

Good luck...you've done a wonderful job!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Ruth Harris said:


> I love your cover! A lot of women would even go so far as to say a teddy bear beats a "handsome doctor" any day! (jk--or am I?) LOL
> 
> Good luck...you've done a wonderful job!


That's Bear Bear and he belongs to Cody.

I do love cute bears and toddlers.

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I have to admit, I love the cover of my book. It's very simple and eye catching. Once you've read the story you'll probably understand why I put Bear Bear on the cover.



I'd like to thank my graphic designer, Jeff Okerstrom, for creating such a cute cover. He's the best. I have him working on my next two covers and can't wait to show them to you. He's open for business. Anyone interested in having some work done, just let me know and I'll give you his email address. You may be wondering his rates. It would be best to talk to him. It depends on the complexity of the job.

Have a great day everyone!

~ Jenna


----------



## Manley (Nov 14, 2010)

Cobbie said:


> Come onnnn....  When will we have another great book like this from you?


Yeah, Jenna....hurry up and get another story out there.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

It's been over a year since I released _Healing Touch_! It's just ridiculous that I don't have anything new out yet.

I am working hard on a couple things right now. I promise. _Off Leash _ is equally as silly and fluffy as _Healing Touch _ - with less swearing - oh, and goats!! Manley, goats!



And dogs, a cute farmer, etc. etc. Chick lit with farm animals.

Jenna


----------



## Manley (Nov 14, 2010)

Goats, you say?

Well, you have me hooked. I can't wait to check it out.

Goats and romance...you can't go wrong.


----------



## Valerie Maarten (Jan 14, 2011)

Jenna, it's great to see you here.  I'm running into all of my SN friends all over.  Congrats on the success of your book and much success to your future work.  Chat soon.


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Jenna--

Congrats on all the sales! Your cover is an eye-pleaser.

Dana Taylor


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks Valerie and Dana - it's been a really fun year of getting to know other authors and readers. The sales are nice but making a lot of new friends is definitely the best part.

I'm still waiting for mock ups of my next two covers. Since I'm using the same designer, I'm going for the cute factor once again. 

Have a great Saturday.

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

In a recent post (below) I raved about how much I love the cover of my book. I have great respect for cover artists.

Over on my blog I decided to pull a few of my favorite covers and hold a friendly _Cover Wars_.  Swing by and vote for your favorite - or - write in one that I may have missed.

There will also be a giveaway.  I'll be gifting a $5 ebook to one commenter.

http://one-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com/2011/01/cover-wars-plus-giveaway.html

~ Jenna


----------



## Manley (Nov 14, 2010)

JennaAnderson said:


> In a recent post (below) I raved about how much I love the cover of my book. I have great respect for cover artists.
> 
> Over on my blog I decided to pull a few of my favorite covers and hold a friendly _Cover Wars_.  Swing by and vote for your favorite - or - write in one that I may have missed.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a lot of fun. I'll head on over there and check 'em out.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Manley said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun. I'll head on over there and check 'em out.


Thanks for voting Manley. You're going to be in trouble with your wife after what you said. 

Ha ha - I'll pray for you.

~ Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm on sale! Or at least my romance novella is in the UK. 

For some unknown reason, it's on sale for £0.49!

Yippee!! Buy it quick before the price goes back up.  

~ Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Well - you are reading it correctly. You can pay £0.49 on the Amazon UK site, $0.99 on Amazon US

OR....

You can swing by my blog - complete a couple easy tasks - and get Healing Touch for *FREE!*

Those of you deciding to take a peek will be happy you did. *Just sayin'*

http://www.one-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com

Offer ends soon. Very soon.

~ Jenna


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

You go, girl!

Dana


----------



## Manley (Nov 14, 2010)

That's a great deal for a great book. If you haven't read Healing Touch yet, then you have no excuse now.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks Dana and Manley~

The ebook *giveaway free for all *  continues today. If I were you I'd swing by my blog today...

Trust me on this.. one book, two books, ten books  You'll find out!



http://www.one-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Happy Saturday. I haven't posted in a while because I've been trying to concentrate on my next release. _Off Leash_ will be out (hopefully) in May! I'm so excited.

Here is a sneak peek at the cover: http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/10941876-off-leash

For those of you who haven't read my first novella, Healing Touch, please take a look. You can find it on Amazon US or UK using the links in my signature.



Have a great day everyone.

Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow - it's been almost two months since I last posted about my novella *Healing Touch*.

I just received a nice four star review on Amazon US. The person bought it just because of the bear on the cover. Ha! I love it.

You can read the review here - http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Touch-ebook/dp/B0030ZRN5M

I'm also TRYING to finish up edits on my next release *Off Leash*. I'm looking for feedback on the blurb I plan to post. If you'd like to help out please click here - http://www.jennascribbles.com/self-publishing/off-leash-description-help/

Thanks!

~ Jenna


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi friends!! Just thought I would give a quick plug for one of my older titles. Readers still love it.

HEALING TOUCH is a sweet, fun story with an adorable toddler, a cute doctor, and a sassy single mom.

I invite you to check it out.

Amazon US - http://www.amazon.com/Healing-Touch-ebook/dp/B0030ZRN5M/

Amazon UK - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Healing-Touch/dp/B0030ZRN5M/

Barnes and Noble - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/healing-touch-jenna-anderson/1019245364?ean=2940000723258&itm=1&USRI=healing+touch&

Could you fall in love with an entire town watching?

Enjoy!

~ Jenna


----------

